# discus tank soon



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

This is my tank after total restart. Soon some discus will swim inside...


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice tank! that is going to be a lovely home for your Discus! Nice going with
the planting too. and cool kitty! :razz: 

Just a suggestion... if you have enough space to work behind your tank, I 
would install some black cardboard (you find these at office depot). Just 
stick em on the back wall with duct tape. Would look even better, and that 
would hide all those pipes and wires.


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

Great job, it looks great. Now we want details:
Substrate
Filtration 
Lighting 
etc etc 

Once again awesome job.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice, I think a black background is a must. I love the white sand, and the choice of plants.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes black background is a must for such a beautiful tank you have. I can't wait to see you stock discus in it!


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Im not going to suggest a background but to be honest a dark color such as black would contrast the plants as well as everything else as the sand is a light color. 

The tank looks great, and that sure is a lot of anubias. Is it nana v. petite? Great looking tank.

Andrew


----------



## igotworms (Jan 1, 2005)

Looks great!! Your discus are gunna love you!! Hit us with the tank specs.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks good, can't wait to see the pretty fishies =) Definetly need a background to hide the pipes and such, I can't decide on the color.

PS. I'm sure the cat will love the discus too, nice dinner plate size for him to nibble on.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for coments.
Tank spec.:
- size 150/50/50cm,
- lighting 2 x 38W sylvania gro lux
- substrate - under the plants-soil from previous layout 3-5mm, + white sand,
-filtration Eheim 2260, RO
- 200W heater,
- CO2,

- plants echinodorus maior, rose, rubin(narrow leaves), sagittaria subulata, cryptocoryne balansea, anubias barteri var. nana on driftwood,
- fish : the old crew: sterbay cory x 18, panaque nigrolineatus, L 200, L 18, L177, spotted peckoltia,
the soon will arrive discus: solid marlboro x 6, red turquise x 2, red pigeon blood x 2,


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

What are your anubias attached to? I love this tank! It really inspires me to start another planted discus tank!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Mack,

This is going to be an awesome discus tank. You've made some excellent choices for plants and have done well by using a light substrate and making lots of open room for the fish. My only suggestion would be to use a lighter colored background as discus have a tendancy to darken up in response to dark substrates and backgrounds. Keeping the surrounding environment lighter will keep your fish showing their best color. Otherwise, excellent aquarium!

What kind of discus are you going to be keeping in there? 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Anubias are attached to driftwood and discus will be: solid marlboro x 6, super red pigeon blood x 2, red turquise x 2. 
Thanks for comments.


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Updates please! *

Love this tank and it would be nice to see it with some discus.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Mack... Do you have any updated pics, I would love to see a full shot with the Discus. Nice Kitty also


----------

